# naked mice



## sian (Mar 23, 2013)

Hi, im looking to buy and possibly bread naked mice. Im having trouble finding any within south wales or anywhere near. If anybody could help me find some i will be truly greatfull


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! Hairless are one of my favorite varieties. I breed them but unfortunately I'm an ocean away from you. Hope you find some in your part of the world!


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## Skye_29 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi and welcome. It's a bit far, but I'm in the West Midlands of England with a BEW hairless/Rex/fuzzy or something male. If you're interested, PM me  if not, good luck!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## TanithHH (Jan 5, 2013)

Hello and Welcome, sian. Sorry I can't help you, though.


----------

